# The Real South Youtube - Devin the Dude, 8Ball &MJG, Outkast, Three 6 Mafia, UGK....



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

I'm tired of this skinny jean autotune bullsh-t. This thread is for youtube videos of REAL southern rap:

[video=youtube;4SpNeH_Q4Y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SpNeH_Q4Y4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3-RwBw5pBL0]http://youtu.be/3-RwBw5pBL0[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gKiu5cNOkDE]http://youtu.be/gKiu5cNOkDE[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;dIWFjZ8sHGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIWFjZ8sHGs&feature=colike[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

pimp in my own fucking mind! ten toes down, coming out hard!


----------



## DSB65 (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;Bv3MpUVEU3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=Bv3MpUVEU3o[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

THE REALEST, 1 DEEP - RO

[video=youtube_share;He23BHfwsL4]http://youtu.be/He23BHfwsL4[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

still will remain, damn 8ball/mjg this my shit


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;YZ3uFLkhlVU]http://youtu.be/YZ3uFLkhlVU[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;4RBQB7QxCks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RBQB7QxCks&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;LVH9um7lXhc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVH9um7lXhc[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

Now you know I have to rep my city 


[video=youtube;Becz5T6DB_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Becz5T6DB_I&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;pLVXiVDxIHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLVXiVDxIHk[/video]


----------



## DSB65 (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;WDxSgq88Clw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=WDxSgq88Clw[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

Now back to tha south

[video=youtube;Cwg0SYbvSpk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwg0SYbvSpk[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

I have nothin but love for the chi...I should have put it at the real south / midwest...that time period would be missing a lot of great music without bone and twista, and the ppl affiliated with them


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;mPGx06kKOIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPGx06kKOIE&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

I am glad you're posting these vids with me, bout to be listening to good shit high as hell for the rest of the nite...that psychodrama is going on my chiefin' playlist


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

This was my joint here

[video=youtube;s3dMoT1OFwc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3dMoT1OFwc[/video]


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (May 20, 2012)

DONT FORGET...MR BIG..MR BIG..THEY CALL ME ...MR BIG.. but not because of my size!!!!!!


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;KXAcTBsLmSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXAcTBsLmSs&amp;feature=related[/video]

this was my shit back in tha ballin days, lol


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

can't forget the mitten

[video=youtube;F_dv6_SFdeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_dv6_SFdeo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;NXqNU8bHoA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXqNU8bHoA0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;VuEhFejF6cc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuEhFejF6cc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

Played this album every single day in highscool

[video=youtube_share;R8X3FnjGb9A]http://youtu.be/R8X3FnjGb9A[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;n-Py6BkKduE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-Py6BkKduE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;fj2fKhpVey0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fj2fKhpVey0&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dY9jrMB1X-g]http://youtu.be/dY9jrMB1X-g[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;V0yv8Zx2NIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0yv8Zx2NIk[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Q2KtRRSh4so]http://youtu.be/Q2KtRRSh4so[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;02XCgfWVag0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02XCgfWVag0[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;UMPwDxrfTGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMPwDxrfTGo[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;uXcc-wFy8vM]http://youtu.be/uXcc-wFy8vM[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;OWw5i3x4Xlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWw5i3x4Xlo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;L8z2hEx2z20]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8z2hEx2z20&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;IW-9eOPAWdA]http://youtu.be/IW-9eOPAWdA[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;1-pLVRQ1xkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-pLVRQ1xkU[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;oNWFvCMfb-Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNWFvCMfb-Y[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

freeshit said:


> [video=youtube;1-pLVRQ1xkU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-pLVRQ1xkU[/video]



lol niiice! One of the few things from the west coast I used to listen to!


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

I know you remember this:

[video=youtube_share;YAynuAp-GGk]http://youtu.be/YAynuAp-GGk[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;1gheFKgg7P4]http://youtu.be/1gheFKgg7P4[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;MKC1SO_LC18]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKC1SO_LC18[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;NEjY6BELn_Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEjY6BELn_Q[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

oh yeah how bout this shit

[video=youtube;iJwgDH1hcBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJwgDH1hcBM[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

Here is some shit here. This shit was out when people was bumpin 6x9's jensens!


[video=youtube;eIfRVoaYt8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIfRVoaYt8s[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

This was the shit also this dude was nice

[video=youtube;ttRsOBlw2X8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttRsOBlw2X8[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;2RMOwkQKffQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2RMOwkQKffQ[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;YFAWDVC8T-M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFAWDVC8T-M&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

now back to my shit

[video=youtube;wW_1ljCzeiY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW_1ljCzeiY[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;DdxLNi-H6Uo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdxLNi-H6Uo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ckKTq8IvfSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckKTq8IvfSU&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;Y2RO28U6I7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2RO28U6I7A&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

One of my all-time favorite songs...

[video=youtube;2OozyYEAcLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OozyYEAcLs[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;4QOhcsSEmv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QOhcsSEmv8[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

All right...too much non southern shit now lol. Back to da south  chi-town could be a whole 'nother thread in itself


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;701QEvvcukw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=701QEvvcukw[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;GE6v74jh-Hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE6v74jh-Hg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ulGSlaV91ag]http://youtu.be/ulGSlaV91ag[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;rxBJns7eJHc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxBJns7eJHc[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yiD3tw3cFf4]http://youtu.be/yiD3tw3cFf4[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

I have to bring tha Chi back. 


[video=youtube;_3dWv3_1l_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3dWv3_1l_o[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;WTjxsfcq4sE]http://youtu.be/WTjxsfcq4sE[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zbLXxKfcPuY]http://youtu.be/zbLXxKfcPuY[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ELeSvyTkD5s]http://youtu.be/ELeSvyTkD5s[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;QXSWwsrSZ9o]http://youtu.be/QXSWwsrSZ9o[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;S4MUjBDbMI0]http://youtu.be/S4MUjBDbMI0[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

Anything south of the maxon dixon


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ReskJN1fo6Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReskJN1fo6Q[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;YtEQUAAitng]http://youtu.be/YtEQUAAitng[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;riifOyp4V6Y]http://youtu.be/riifOyp4V6Y[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ock8M2KO36Y]http://youtu.be/ock8M2KO36Y[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

I miss the REAL Three 6 mafia, 90s-2000...

[video=youtube_share;cpk6FTbxvc4]http://youtu.be/cpk6FTbxvc4[/video]


----------



## freeshit (May 20, 2012)

Time for bed, gotta be up eeaarly

[video=youtube;HXjgUN7Wtig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXjgUN7Wtig[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 20, 2012)

i dont really fuck wit southern shit but big krit is nice 
[video=youtube;YpdX14zmQtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpdX14zmQtI[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

Blunt to my lip
Gun on my hip
Rocks in my socks
Pocket fulla chips
Watchin for the pigs 
Splittin haters wigs
Stackin me some grip
Playa can ya dig

[video=youtube_share;MIW2H-wgC54]http://youtu.be/MIW2H-wgC54[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 20, 2012)

this shit is the truth 
[video=youtube;npBSNUEzk-g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npBSNUEzk-g&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

DA REAL JUICY J!! NOT FAKE ASS HOLLYWOOD JUICY
[video=youtube_share;gQb2cfMrMPk]http://youtu.be/gQb2cfMrMPk[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;ed-zD4Ejb58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ed-zD4Ejb58&feature=colike[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

YEEEEEEA
[video=youtube_share;uq1L-CRO5E0]http://youtu.be/uq1L-CRO5E0[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nSN9yyoGbOY]http://youtu.be/nSN9yyoGbOY[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;diV3JW__1aQ]http://youtu.be/diV3JW__1aQ[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;J8pbHnuDe1k]http://youtu.be/J8pbHnuDe1k[/video]


----------



## farmersmurf (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;1OhdaKaA2mE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OhdaKaA2mE[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Le2ZAu4IcjY]http://youtu.be/Le2ZAu4IcjY[/video]


----------



## farmersmurf (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;O4tM8drBJFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4tM8drBJFk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ZTKXflPq2fU]http://youtu.be/ZTKXflPq2fU[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nZqQ8-gHbNM]http://youtu.be/nZqQ8-gHbNM[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;F2PSsUnMXYo]http://youtu.be/F2PSsUnMXYo[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;tjLcJVw3Mtk]http://youtu.be/tjLcJVw3Mtk[/video]


----------



## farmersmurf (May 20, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> ? Hey man, please stop posting the crap on the thread...not trying to bother anybody, hope you feel me on that.


 dont hate on southern rap it didnt say it had to be black people only 
hahaa whatever black chick


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

One of the realest rappers ever 

[video=youtube_share;ffevUw5SXko]http://youtu.be/ffevUw5SXko[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

farmersmurf said:


> dont hate on southern rap it didnt say it had to be black people only
> hahaa whatever black chick


I don't know why I'm bothering replying, but I'm mixed.  And I posted someone white...lil wyte at the beginning. Look at the examples of the artists I have in the title...rapping about your penis...nah dude. wrong thread. No hard feelings lol but nah.


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;PJQqQfetEIU]http://youtu.be/PJQqQfetEIU[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;C-nzOaLeIpw]http://youtu.be/C-nzOaLeIpw[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;u5bkvuuX3H4]http://youtu.be/u5bkvuuX3H4[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;WnrcU-2WyN8]http://youtu.be/WnrcU-2WyN8[/video]


----------



## farmersmurf (May 20, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> I don't know why I'm bothering replying, but I'm mixed.  And I posted someone white...lil wyte at the beginning. Look at the examples of the artists I have in the title...rapping about your penis...nah dude. wrong thread. No hard feelings lol but nah.


hmm kinfoke featuring lil wyte haystak jellyroll mr sneed relapse izzy white

so hes obviously earned some credit. second of all the penis song is funny and its about politicians who call themselves such and cheat with other chicks. dont be a nagger its disgusting. 
by the way you being mixed is not your fault idc personally. I tried to be nice but you are just being ugly and rude. white boys can rap too.


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;wBQgTde9Rfo]http://youtu.be/wBQgTde9Rfo[/video]


----------



## farmersmurf (May 20, 2012)

farmersmurf said:


> hmm kinfoke featuring lil wyte haystak jellyroll mr sneed relapse izzy white
> 
> so hes obviously earned some credit. second of all the penis song is funny and its about politicians who call themselves such and cheat with other chicks. dont be a nagger its disgusting.
> by the way you being mixed is not your fault idc personally. I tried to be nice but you are just being ugly and rude. white boys can rap too.


open your mind not your racist mouth! good luck!


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

farmersmurf said:


> hmm kinfoke featuring lil wyte haystak jellyroll mr sneed relapse izzy white
> 
> so hes obviously earned some credit. second of all the penis song is funny and its about politicians who call themselves such and cheat with other chicks. dont be a nagger its disgusting.
> by the way you being mixed is not your fault idc personally. I tried to be nice but you are just being ugly and rude. white boys can rap too.


lol...so I'm a racist because I didn't like your music. You win the internetz battle. Be good


----------



## farmersmurf (May 20, 2012)

i'll take it off since you are a snot nose brat about it boo hoo hoo


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

............................................


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;jLMk3cWZYRw]http://youtu.be/jLMk3cWZYRw[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;179STKudCrw]http://youtu.be/179STKudCrw[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;2CRf_Lb5SKw]http://youtu.be/2CRf_Lb5SKw[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ulALjjrrKCA]http://youtu.be/ulALjjrrKCA[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

**Smoked to this EVERYDAY in highschool**

[video=youtube;s9kViDMem1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9kViDMem1Y&feature=colike[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;jhjGxSq8YG0]http://youtu.be/jhjGxSq8YG0[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Ubrykjz2Z-U]http://youtu.be/Ubrykjz2Z-U[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 20, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;FHj2NsNJDr8]http://youtu.be/FHj2NsNJDr8[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

Lol, i see you like that ol' school TX, Memphis shit. I came up on shit like this


[video=youtube;4hmn4cNXBdY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hmn4cNXBdY[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;uq1L-CRO5E0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq1L-CRO5E0[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

haH, ONE MO. 
[video=youtube;YLGmEjsQpeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLGmEjsQpeQ[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 21, 2012)

That's who I missed, PT! I like some ppl out of GA too...NO also. <3 Dirty boys...that entire album was fire.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

Yea i don't know how many shoot outs and grimy shit i did while bumpin this dirty boys shit. and PT 
anotha one.
Wayne been hot
[video=youtube;IRTgscAHztE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRTgscAHztE[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

iF I AINT A HOTBOY, THEN WHATTYA CALL THAT. 
and i miss the old Juve

[video=youtube;7eh-2qkoyS8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eh-2qkoyS8[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

bet yall don't know bout this shit. Had the whole hood bumpin this in middle school.
[video=youtube;AJhrtCa4JyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJhrtCa4JyI&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

THE MOST OFFICIAL RIOT STARTER IN THE SOUTH. 
[video=youtube;2QupEByFrXM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QupEByFrXM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

HAHA, shit got me over throwin up sets reminiscing and shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

Ok, im done for real. too early to be bumpin this loud shit. 
[video=youtube;Urp5qQYv5II]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urp5qQYv5II&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 21, 2012)

lmao you see how I have so many pages now? once you start going thru the old shit you used to play out, can't stop...I'll be puttin' some more up later. And thanks for giving me more stuff for my ipod lol


----------



## Lady.J (May 21, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> HAHA, shit got me over throwin up sets reminiscing and shit.


lmao i know what you mean, use to stroll 720 with the folks...if i'm drunk and hear some shit I forgot about that we used to play back in the day, hands start flying


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

haha, thats all i fuck wit back home is Boss n my NHC60's. lol. too much in common.


----------



## Lady.J (May 21, 2012)

damn that's what's up! SOS all day every day


----------



## freeshit (May 21, 2012)

This should end it all.....holla at me


[video=youtube;RRhKEq_biDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRhKEq_biDo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 22, 2012)

This is only the beginning...lol. I ran out of weed, but when I am high again will post some more


----------



## kizphilly (May 24, 2012)

does this count lol
[video=youtube;Gg-n_N12rD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg-n_N12rD0[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 24, 2012)

Hmm south philly...probably doesn't count as the south. Would be good in an east coast thread though


----------



## Lady.J (May 24, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;f6CuwcEU4ww]http://youtu.be/f6CuwcEU4ww[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 24, 2012)

alright ill compromises scarface is still that shit 
[video=youtube;f6uOeblcF84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6uOeblcF84[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 24, 2012)

this beat is the reason i started making beats something about it speaks to me 
[video=youtube;HOUCp8vmnYk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOUCp8vmnYk[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 24, 2012)

Now I fucks with you


----------



## Lady.J (May 25, 2012)

I got weed yall 

[video=youtube_share;nSN9yyoGbOY]http://youtu.be/nSN9yyoGbOY[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 26, 2012)

What you gonna do when the people go home and you wanna smoke weed but the reefer's all gone and somebody had the nerve to take the herb out of the doobie ashtray, why they do me that way?
,
[video=youtube_share;ZTKXflPq2fU]http://youtu.be/ZTKXflPq2fU[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;lQmqnvNGVIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQmqnvNGVIQ[/video]

Sparking up the Mary Jane
Everyday in my own zone, gettin blowed
Holding down the place
Cuz when I'm chiefin Haze
Notice how my eyes lay when I'm so throwed
Kissing ya lips and holding ya soul
Ooo love ya baby girl love the way that ya breaking me off
Liking it rough when ya making me cough, and easing my thoughts
Keeping G's with cheese cuz ya company costs
When we together we do nothing but floss
But when apart lord knows this two get hard to maintain
The only bitch that I faithfully claim
Steadily massaging my brain
And keep a playa on top of my game
Calm and cool every time that we hang
Me and crooks always running a train
Sucking ya body, girl till nothing remains
Feel nothing but pleasure, when I'm watching these flames
Hoping that nothing will change 
so I can steal a sac and chill back while I'm smoking the Jane


----------



## Lady.J (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;oClzwzOGlGM]http://youtu.be/oClzwzOGlGM[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 26, 2012)

This will always be my shit, much love 3rd Coast 

[video=youtube_share;zbLXxKfcPuY]http://youtu.be/zbLXxKfcPuY[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;TlhvmeJ-R60]http://youtu.be/TlhvmeJ-R60[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 26, 2012)

Nobody keeps it realer than Ro!!!

[video=youtube_share;YKQRqJaGMGg]http://youtu.be/YKQRqJaGMGg[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;RqP0SBO29E8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqP0SBO29E8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;Mn1xI739Cls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mn1xI739Cls&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

He's from Oakland Ca.
But I still like how they chopped n screwed his song 

[video=youtube;jiNMpJ5tNmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiNMpJ5tNmk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

Oops, can't believe I forgot about Boosie! That's going on my ipod fa sho


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> He's from Oakland Ca.
> But I still like how they chopped n screwed his song


Huh? Nah, scarface is from Houston, TX!


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

He was a part of The Geto Boys


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

probably posted. but this will always be my shit, since 3rd [video=youtube;RwmyjtyRYn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwmyjtyRYn4[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Huh? Nah, scarface is from Houston, TX!


I know , I was trying to post a video under that but Failed miserably


----------



## dirtysouthgenetics (May 27, 2012)

dont forget about bushwick bill..IM HUNGRY I NEED TO BE FEED ...I FEEL LIKE EATING A BAG OF BARB -Q BROKE LEGS!!!!AW FUCK CHUCKS ON A KILLIN SPREE


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;SQhqQOxbWmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQhqQOxbWmQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;800tM2POPXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=800tM2POPXU[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

Ahhh shyt!

[video=youtube;4dx6isu7cpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dx6isu7cpM[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

Uh ohhhh. 
[video=youtube;pmtq7di9dpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmtq7di9dpM[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

UH OH tryna's gettin started lol. I like that shit ^^^^^ forgot alllll about. Damn I'm bout to be gettin it in the gym with all this on my IPOD, I'm probably about to look crazy as hell lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

Gucci! i kno a lot of ppl can't get wit it. 

[video=youtube;oTv-I1F82Qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTv-I1F82Qw&amp;feature=branded[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I know , I was trying to post a video under that but Failed miserably


lmao ah ok


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

You know what...I actually like some of Gucci's music


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

cyeah!\
[video=youtube;VB8l4tGv0Wc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VB8l4tGv0Wc[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

We fuck wit' future dis way!
[video=youtube;KADKPsttrKo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KADKPsttrKo[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

It's hard to feel gucci, future and ppl like that, even yo gotti. If you aint seen or been around it, most of it seems silly.


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

dirtysouthgenetics said:


> dont forget about bushwick bill..IM HUNGRY I NEED TO BE FEED ...I FEEL LIKE EATING A BAG OF BARB -Q BROKE LEGS!!!!AW FUCK CHUCKS ON A KILLIN SPREE


[video=youtube_share;KIVh57guO7k]http://youtu.be/KIVh57guO7k[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It's hard to feel gucci, future and ppl like that, even yo gotti. If you aint seen or been around it, most of it seems silly.


lmao hell yea! When I was in the Ten, gotti and gucci was coming out about the same time, doing shows at the river bottom for $5, and we were on them tough cuz they actually chilled with us and their music was good.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

For some rerason i though bushwick bill was dead. 

Mo Jizzle
[video=youtube;28_0er6e82c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28_0er6e82c[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

I used to like Gucci I just sort of stopped listening to it in the last year. 

I'm throw up some of my favorite songs by him.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> lmao hell yea! When I was in the Ten, gotti and gucci was coming out about the same time, doing shows at the river bottom for $5, and we were on them tough cuz they actually chilled with us and their music was good.


I figured you spent time in TN or tx because of the music.


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I figured you spent time in TN or tx because of the music.


hell yea....like you said, if you been around it or seen it...hard not to relate to it and feel it.


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I used to like Gucci I just sort of stopped listening to it in the last year.
> 
> I'm throw up some of my favorite songs by him.


Same thing...I liked gucci when he was first coming out. ICy was my shit. Sometimes I'll like a song by him just cuz it's ridiculous


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Q6iZgxukkPA]http://youtu.be/Q6iZgxukkPA[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;PkPNuJnNcwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkPNuJnNcwk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

!!!!!!! fucks wit two chains too. [video=youtube;MvNn_Lz2brg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvNn_Lz2brg[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;bzzGPFZqpYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzzGPFZqpYc&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

I'mma go chi real real quick 

This is one of my all time favorites...goes on every mixed CD and every Ipod I ever had

[video=youtube_share;BeXBzpeT3kM]http://youtu.be/BeXBzpeT3kM[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

that was my shit.


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4PY2pLy6bjc]http://youtu.be/4PY2pLy6bjc[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 27, 2012)

classic
[video=youtube;WZ-tqRzenPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ-tqRzenPQ[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

I can't stand Jay, but I like that song


----------



## kizphilly (May 27, 2012)

i cant stand him either old jay alright thou


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

Oh shit, throw this on there!

[video=youtube;jJOvp7xxoTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJOvp7xxoTQ[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

damn childhood memories.
[video=youtube;gJEcoTRhSjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJEcoTRhSjU&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;InGtiEXQyF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InGtiEXQyF0&amp;feature=related[/video]

wannabe a baller!


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;bnoY8gNH9hc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bnoY8gNH9hc&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;8uypjl3U8Z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uypjl3U8Z0&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

i had a dream too, i fucks wit it!


----------



## kizphilly (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;S9Ie-Qa2Z14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9Ie-Qa2Z14&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;csE3qeV_JGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csE3qeV_JGk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;RAkkK8BD0FY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAkkK8BD0FY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;niZOZ6WqMok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=niZOZ6WqMok&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

UGH UGH UGH !! .....Lmao


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

I love you guys for posting all this good music that I either haven't heard, or forgot about


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> I love you guys for posting all this good music that I either haven't heard, or forgot about


No problem , I listen to all kinds of music. 



I'm about to take it back , 
I was in junior high listening to this music on the low 

[video=youtube;AJFuH57NRxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJFuH57NRxI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;n2bgul19C1A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2bgul19C1A&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

Lol, i posted that, that was my shit 6th or 7th grade, mighta been 5th. i went onma field trip one of them years and my teacher was walking by listening to everybody cd player. i had in juvenile's 400 degree's she couldn't understand, thought it was jamaican. a classic!
[video=youtube;ulMYTsftjQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulMYTsftjQE[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i posted that, that was my shit 6th or 7th grade, mighta been 5th. i went onma field trip one of them years and my teacher was walking by listening to everybody cd player. i had in juvenile's 400 degree's she couldn't understand, thought it was jamaican. a classic!
> [video=youtube;ulMYTsftjQE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulMYTsftjQE[/video]


LMAO.....wow!!!


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;NxVzhpcX_pM]http://youtu.be/NxVzhpcX_pM[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 27, 2012)

Fave scarface song...

[video=youtube_share;UB5hZUvNiVk]http://youtu.be/UB5hZUvNiVk[/video]


----------



## KushXOJ (May 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;e3b_nqvmBnQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3b_nqvmBnQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

These are some of my favs 

[video=youtube;QmvR1XlSZPM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmvR1XlSZPM[/video]


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;gxkcjYGFYBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxkcjYGFYBc[/video]


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;6_59IiAod3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_59IiAod3A[/video]


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;dMCvIwsBFGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMCvIwsBFGg[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;poVFmAVaLPI]http://youtu.be/poVFmAVaLPI[/video]


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

You like Koopsta Knicca?

And that used to be my ringtone.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;S1DxzEpRbSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1DxzEpRbSE[/video]


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;gsitWzZFF30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsitWzZFF30&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

I love Koopsta...

[video=youtube_share;YtEQUAAitng]http://youtu.be/YtEQUAAitng[/video]


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;WfdetH2hhF8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfdetH2hhF8[/video]


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

lady.j said:


> i love koopsta...]


thas ma nigga!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;BNdwNsj8zA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNdwNsj8zA8&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

This is my fave Koopsta Knicca song...


[video=youtube_share;LZLY4A22raE]http://youtu.be/LZLY4A22raE[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

I like **Lord Infamous' verse...even how the beat changes


[video=youtube_share;ed-zD4Ejb58]http://youtu.be/ed-zD4Ejb58[/video]


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

I honestly think its crazy how a female rides to this shit.
Your one in a billion. Females nowadays would have to change their tampon.
How many people you stuffed ina trunk?

Na just playn is real shit though. I fuck with memphis. Not all but good many.

Where you from?


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

Love that song too.
I thought that was lord infamous.

Cuhs around that time koopsta left 36 wit lil wyte then robbed that nigga lol.


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

Haha...I'm from everywhere and nowhere. Have lived many different places around the world, it's a loooong list. I'm in the South now, but I've been listening to this stuff since the 90s.


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Love that song too.
> I thought that was scarecrow.


lmao you right, that's lord infamous. I don't know why I thought it was koop


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 28, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Haha...I'm from everywhere and nowhere. Have lived many different places around the world, it's a loooong list. I'm in the South now, but I've been listening to this stuff since the 90s.


Atleast you get too see the world.
Ive only been stuck here in florida. Getting tired of it though. Its turning into a shit hole.


----------



## Lady.J (May 28, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Atleast you get too see the world.
> Ive only been stuck here in florida. Getting tired of it though. Its turning into a shit hole.


I know what you mean, I have fam in the Leesburg and Orlando area (although Orlando isn't so bad). Don't feel bad, there's shit holes all over the world.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 29, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> there's shit holes all over the world.


Aint that the truth


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;GI52q8jpYnk]http://youtu.be/GI52q8jpYnk[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0irf0Pz5_i0]http://youtu.be/0irf0Pz5_i0[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gfD4TtdANr4]http://youtu.be/gfD4TtdANr4[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;5InsH3jxZ68]http://youtu.be/5InsH3jxZ68[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;2AQtQd2_FIU]http://youtu.be/2AQtQd2_FIU[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

SMOKE TO DIS RIGHT NOW 

[video=youtube_share;g4UT6hlYx-U]http://youtu.be/g4UT6hlYx-U[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

What you know about this?

[video=youtube_share;F97zGj0Du14]http://youtu.be/F97zGj0Du14[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;bQdHvzNdDzs]http://youtu.be/bQdHvzNdDzs[/video]

19-15-19 all day everyday, all aint well but all is one, born god divine nation, HOYAS we FLIGHT


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;2NulLJ6zZtI]http://youtu.be/2NulLJ6zZtI[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;W-6v7IkfYKE]http://youtu.be/W-6v7IkfYKE[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;a4N5PrejLCY]http://youtu.be/a4N5PrejLCY[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xRftjFdGfUc]http://youtu.be/xRftjFdGfUc[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;K_h55O66uf0]http://youtu.be/K_h55O66uf0[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;UIeVzebrSq4]http://youtu.be/UIeVzebrSq4[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;uxdyZpsNEpU]http://youtu.be/uxdyZpsNEpU[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;MlzGyOeUhKs]http://youtu.be/MlzGyOeUhKs[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;3xTaHUY7_ZM]http://youtu.be/3xTaHUY7_ZM[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;JNQ96bqhzro]http://youtu.be/JNQ96bqhzro[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Li05GIGsfKQ]http://youtu.be/Li05GIGsfKQ[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Kvs7T1SYtFE]http://youtu.be/Kvs7T1SYtFE[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nR4BDV4Dh28]http://youtu.be/nR4BDV4Dh28[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;9saEpqhBP5M]http://youtu.be/9saEpqhBP5M[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;wG6seogAnFo]http://youtu.be/wG6seogAnFo[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;FTLuQNLRHD4]http://youtu.be/FTLuQNLRHD4[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ISBnoAANp5U]http://youtu.be/ISBnoAANp5U[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;wLMTbO-72XY]http://youtu.be/wLMTbO-72XY[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;wN7RT1bl4Ko]http://youtu.be/wN7RT1bl4Ko[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;aAe04bmWhEc]http://youtu.be/aAe04bmWhEc[/video]


----------



## BuzzdLightyear (Jun 4, 2012)

that new 8ball Premro mixtape is the shiiiiiiiiiiit


[video=youtube;lQU9XSY7oLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQU9XSY7oLc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## BuzzdLightyear (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;73uXWVUn010]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73uXWVUn010&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## BuzzdLightyear (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;WCp7xSu9KfQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCp7xSu9KfQ[/video]



my homie Cheeto from the "DIRTY NAWF" of ATL is on this track..... (the 2nd dude rapping after 8ball before the hook)


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting, didn't even know he had a tape out


----------



## BuzzdLightyear (Jun 4, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Thanks for posting, didn't even know he had a tape out





NP


----------



## BuzzdLightyear (Jun 4, 2012)

Kevin Gates-Make'm Believe




[video=youtube;_-QhoBiE_DY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-QhoBiE_DY[/video]


----------



## BuzzdLightyear (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;J4So0zADPuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4So0zADPuM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;xOAMDxfPHIU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOAMDxfPHIU[/video]

devin is the coolest rapper ive ever met


----------



## KushXOJ (Jun 9, 2012)

R.I.P. Lil Phat


[video=youtube;-29lDKCBzpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-29lDKCBzpE&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## TexRx (Jun 9, 2012)

Pimp C!

[video=youtube;JtHnSMA0VrI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtHnSMA0VrI[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jun 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;vACLv__F1H4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vACLv__F1H4[/video]


----------



## TexRx (Jun 10, 2012)

Z~Ro ...M 16

[video=youtube;IZ2lr9EF-MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ2lr9EF-MA[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 10, 2012)

TexRx said:


> Z~Ro ...M 16
> 
> [video=youtube;IZ2lr9EF-MA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZ2lr9EF-MA[/video]


Ro is the realest there is


----------



## TexRx (Jun 10, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Ro is the realest there is


He's a real Gentleman, too....with style and charisma!


----------



## TexRx (Jun 11, 2012)

1 more.... Z~ro Looking Good

[video=youtube;d_1AiapJThw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_1AiapJThw[/video]


----------



## d1stort (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;SzPfha2ceUY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzPfha2ceUY[/video]

ABN
SLAB
Jay'ton
Pyrexx
J-Dawg
Pimp C


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;yy0_U1uR3kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy0_U1uR3kQ[/video]

I been a criminal the only thang I'm good at is workin digital and if you save .2 on every gram you sellin then you get eight and a half outta every seven


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;TZ6xUNpEyXk]http://youtu.be/TZ6xUNpEyXk[/video]


----------



## BlackBuddha (Jun 19, 2012)

Cool thread! Lady J, thanks for the comment on my CFL grow.

[video=youtube;YeAW8SCkdP0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeAW8SCkdP0[/video]


----------



## BlackBuddha (Jun 20, 2012)

This is the sequel from "Get throwed" by *ABN *after Pimp C's death

[video=youtube;AtnoUfDW_XI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtnoUfDW_XI[/video]


----------



## d1stort (Jun 21, 2012)

Everyone hear that Trae got shot?


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 21, 2012)

d1stort said:


> Everyone hear that Trae got shot?


Yea crazy shit...glad he's ok, sad to hear that he lost some fam and that a girl died too. Muthafukas now a days!


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;K_h55O66uf0]http://youtu.be/K_h55O66uf0[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 27, 2012)

Shout out to Funky Town


19-15-19

[video=youtube_share;kuyMrxfaWXs]http://youtu.be/kuyMrxfaWXs[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;wT6lV5snKZ4]http://youtu.be/wT6lV5snKZ4[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;MEEovNVWFCA]http://youtu.be/MEEovNVWFCA[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ock8M2KO36Y]http://youtu.be/ock8M2KO36Y[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 27, 2012)

I love the old 3-6.....but playa fly gave them the business with this:

[video=youtube_share;btgdD9R9nxc]http://youtu.be/btgdD9R9nxc[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;aAe04bmWhEc]http://youtu.be/aAe04bmWhEc[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Mp_joA3YdP0]http://youtu.be/Mp_joA3YdP0[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;rsfeXuVBee4]http://youtu.be/rsfeXuVBee4[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 27, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xhlAkJSBGl8]http://youtu.be/xhlAkJSBGl8[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;H4hGSR5njZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4hGSR5njZE[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;04HiMRofpI0]http://youtu.be/04HiMRofpI0[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;v6YIWN_Lt7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6YIWN_Lt7A[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;eU1jS1emu6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eU1jS1emu6c[/video]


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 30, 2012)

Sup baby how'ya doin'? 

[video=youtube;S0YvNdhFfiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S0YvNdhFfiU[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

What's good bud


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2012)

i like tech he does a lot with kmk


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2012)

im from philly so i listen to a lot of like philly/new york rap.. broaden your horizon 
[video=youtube;4X3AhL7l0bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4X3AhL7l0bc[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;JsbqR4mKFFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsbqR4mKFFE[/video]


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Jun 30, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> What's good bud


Wazzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
Why you lookin' all evil, huh??


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

srh88 said:


> im from philly so i listen to a lot of like philly/new york rap.. broaden your horizon


I like some East coast but I can't really get into it a lot of times...I think it has something to do with the way the beats are structured. In the south, there's a huge emphasis on bass and low tones...it's a big reason why I like a lot of African drum music...and three 6 mafia mixes that with dark classical...I f*ckin' love Rachmaninoff type classical music. 

Also South is king of music to dance to in my opinion...I can't imagine dancing to half the east coast stuff I hear on the radio and TV.


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Wazzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> Why you lookin' all evil, huh??


Hmm? That's my normal look. Guess I'm just a boss.


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;i9LKXJl55po]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9LKXJl55po[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;nCIIJJsttWY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCIIJJsttWY[/video]
alright im done throwing off your thread.. sorry. this dudes by far my favorite rapper


----------



## biglungs (Jun 30, 2012)

srh88 said:


> alright im done throwing off your thread.. sorry. this dudes by far my favorite rapper


puts on a hell of a live show

some dope shit from the east coast

[video=youtube;BsK-OxJQJP8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsK-OxJQJP8[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jun 30, 2012)

back to the thread

[video=youtube;P1IGfv8zSgw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1IGfv8zSgw[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;xaTJv2iIxb8]http://youtu.be/xaTJv2iIxb8[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;TLM12lbxvcE]http://youtu.be/TLM12lbxvcE[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yiD3tw3cFf4]http://youtu.be/yiD3tw3cFf4[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Jun 30, 2012)

S0S 'til 'da world blow, we aint [email protected] or [email protected], all ain't well but all is 1. 19-15-19, still strolling 720, still spinnin' 360 paying tribute to the three kings S D H

L L L K W U

[video=youtube_share;ffevUw5SXko]http://youtu.be/ffevUw5SXko[/video]


----------



## biglungs (Jul 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;9B2C1HNJU4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B2C1HNJU4A[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;VC9fKC6BviQ]http://youtu.be/VC9fKC6BviQ[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zDLVjzMcL-U]http://youtu.be/zDLVjzMcL-U[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;eshwP9f0UkM]http://youtu.be/eshwP9f0UkM[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Aug 16, 2012)

lady j listens to the good rap not that pussy shit


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 16, 2012)

what's good wordz? You got some vids to throw up?


----------



## Wordz (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;CVbYYoRy46E]http://youtu.be/CVbYYoRy46E[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;vJg27LZLwaA]http://youtu.be/vJg27LZLwaA[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7Gq_s6H15aM]http://youtu.be/7Gq_s6H15aM[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ock8M2KO36Y]http://youtu.be/ock8M2KO36Y[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Z8-RmM5py1c]http://youtu.be/Z8-RmM5py1c[/video]

this video is amazing


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;OtvJP0QNlBI]http://youtu.be/OtvJP0QNlBI[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;tn6iqG8Pdbw]http://youtu.be/tn6iqG8Pdbw[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;m-IS2js72WI]http://youtu.be/m-IS2js72WI[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;-bx1rBisT4s]http://youtu.be/-bx1rBisT4s[/video]

The BEST way to experience paul & juicy's beats is through woofers...they don't even have to rap good, the beats alone are amazing


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dY9jrMB1X-g]http://youtu.be/dY9jrMB1X-g[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;9kj_R7up60I]http://youtu.be/9kj_R7up60I[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice vid, wood wheel is one of my fave songs. R.I.P. Pimp C

[video=youtube_share;pEZ4Ox_D1P4]http://youtu.be/pEZ4Ox_D1P4[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;0U4nxrzm_8s]http://youtu.be/0U4nxrzm_8s[/video]


----------



## Wordz (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;dp9ch-dAKk0]http://youtu.be/dp9ch-dAKk0[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;_95uT0366qM]http://youtu.be/_95uT0366qM[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;vRt6lkalLss]http://youtu.be/vRt6lkalLss[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;7fsfY0jDXo4]http://youtu.be/7fsfY0jDXo4[/video]


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Aug 17, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> I miss the REAL Three 6 mafia, 90s-2000...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;cpk6FTbxvc4]http://youtu.be/cpk6FTbxvc4[/video]


lol To this day, I'm still jammin to this song... Bass hits hard in my truck!


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;ye9JGy4JAZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye9JGy4JAZ8[/video]


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;JDbPu6DctD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDbPu6DctD8[/video]


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;w_lW_D_5u4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_lW_D_5u4Y[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 17, 2012)

I love fat pat  R.I.P


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;Ta6bA99iapw]http://youtu.be/Ta6bA99iapw[/video]


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;iVjRRL6rn4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVjRRL6rn4c[/video]


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;vXmqauitBkM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXmqauitBkM[/video]


----------



## iNDoorGrowBro (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;Fo_2TE6C56Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fo_2TE6C56Y[/video]

Alright, I think I've posted enough videos for one day  Lots of good tunes on this thread...


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm back bitches


[video=youtube_share;fAeFEmp0WFU]http://youtu.be/fAeFEmp0WFU[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 9, 2013)

most southern living rapper i know of. and considering im in canada i could've posted anything from the states but i chose *NOEMOTION* from florida lol

[youtube]opTG_ftqEio[/youtube]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 14, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;f6CuwcEU4ww]http://youtu.be/f6CuwcEU4ww[/video]

This weed has got me high, so high, so high
This blunt has got me high, so high, so high


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 15, 2013)

i was expecting some hate for *NOEMOTION *lol but nothing.. good.

here is some *KILLER MIKE

*[youtube]6lIqNjC1RKU[/youtube]


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 18, 2013)

^^ That actually goes hard...where is killer mike from? Sound like a GA accent. I like the message most of all. He kind of reminds me of Andre 3000...


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 18, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;RjzHyL8ipUk]http://youtu.be/RjzHyL8ipUk[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Aug 19, 2013)

Ding!Ding! Yeah, he is from Georgia. Assuming GA was abbreviation for Georgia lol

I just heard that song the other day but i knew i had heard of him. He also did a feature with _Immortal Technique_ on 'Civil War' off of the album 'The Martyr'... that is all i know on the matter


----------



## Lady.J (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;xaTJv2iIxb8]http://youtu.be/xaTJv2iIxb8[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;aCsVfyatp2s]http://youtu.be/aCsVfyatp2s[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;oFusgHRu6Ao]http://youtu.be/oFusgHRu6Ao[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Oct 15, 2013)

Whole damn mixtape is good!!

[video=youtube_share;R3usjbM3_0o]http://youtu.be/R3usjbM3_0o[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Oct 15, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;3llYYfKnn8c]http://youtu.be/3llYYfKnn8c[/video]


----------



## Texas(THC) (Oct 21, 2013)

[youtube]gvPggXM5XF8[/youtube] my favorite rappers, I seen him at the up in smoke grand opening and I smoked a blunt with him when I handed him the beautiful blunt he said " goddamn did you roll this? "


----------



## Lady.J (Oct 23, 2013)

that's bad ass...not only to chief w/ devin but for him to think you rolled a nice L. I'm sure he's seen his share so that's gotta be quite the compliment ha!


----------



## ebgood (Oct 26, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;rYtwBDZ8c_o]http://youtu.be/rYtwBDZ8c_o[/video]


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Nov 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;V36CkrYi5kk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V36CkrYi5kk[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Nov 8, 2013)

^^ Both good songs 

[video=youtube_share;YKQRqJaGMGg]http://youtu.be/YKQRqJaGMGg[/video]


----------



## Lady.J (Nov 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;LFZupVREF4w]http://youtu.be/LFZupVREF4w[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;pHjbNzKTdXo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHjbNzKTdXo[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;_Ll2sOhO3LQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Ll2sOhO3LQ[/video]


----------



## ecsdf1 (Jan 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;iaQnFW70Mck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaQnFW70Mck[/video]


----------

